# 04 Maxima Piston 4 Misfire Code



## jgh (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello all

I recently purchased an 04 Maxima Automatic with about 150k miles.

After about a month it spit out the camshaft sensor codes. No big deal, changed the codes all good for about a day, then it started sputtering and idling really rough. Now I'm getting the error code for cylinder 4 misfiring. Could this be due to the sensors being bad? I got the brand from O'Reilly's (not OEM unfortunately) and it's burning oil. I don't think it was burning oil prior to all this but I'm not 100% sure. After work tomorrow I'm going to borrow my friend's scanner and trry switching out the 2 and 4 ignition coil packs to see if it's not just a bad pack (no access to an OBD2 scanner at the moment) and change the oil/filter. If this doesn't fix the problem where should I check next?

I only bought the vehicle to last me another 4 or 5 months.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suspect a bad ignition coil and would go about the way you are going in diagnosing it. Bad coil connector or shorted/open wire, bad plug, oil in the spark plug well and/or bad fuel injector are some other things that can cause the #4 misfire code.


----------

